# Milk from udders but not pregnant?!



## horsegal44 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thunder is 16. She has not been around a stallion in the last 10+ years. She is in a paddok with 5 geldings, and One likes to mount her. I have heard of cases where the gelding is not gelded all the way. She has never been pregnant. 
There was a lot of milk coming from the udders, I could get a few oz. easy. Her udders are very large and she liked it when I rubbed them. It is not mastitis or any other disese that we know of. 
I have worked with horses for a while, and have been around many pregnant mares. The owners are away on Vacation. She is not very big around the stomach but I was had a mare who had a foal and was not very big round either. 
This mare has been acting odd the last few months. Very distant from other horses and very moody. 

If you have any idea at all it will be greatly appreciated!!!

Thank you!


----------



## sweetval20 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow! that IS odd! But it sounds to me like to have a pregnant mare on your hands.....you might want to call the vet and have her checked!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hm, she could be pregnant...I'd let a vet check her out just to be sure.  Be prepared for the unexpected! There could be a chance she is from that gelding mouting her, I've also heard stories like that before.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very strange. I'd suggest getting a palpation or ultrasound done on her...

I would really like to hear the results!!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow thats weird. My gelding mounted this one mare at horse camp, of course, in front of everyone. Everyones all oh pretty stud but he not one. This will be interesting. Keep us updated!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i don't think she's preggers. 

i had a palomino mare once upon a time who was never even exposed to anything that dangled.

she produced a milky-like substance...asked the vet and it's basically normal; no nutritional value (for saving and giving to a needy colt)

the more i "milked" her, the more she produced. So I just quit milking her...she eventually dried up


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Can horses have phantom pregnancy’s like dogs can?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

When that gelding mounts her, is that all he does? or does he do the entire full service?

That is very interesting. If you can I would get a vet out and check things. Because of what you are describing and the time of the year it is, it seems to me that you might have a pregnant mare. If she isnt pregnant you should be able to figure out what she is producing.

The whole pictures just doesnt make sense.

A lot of geldings mount mares but they jump up and thats all they do, if this "gelding" mounts and does a full serving that shows me this horse isn't gelded.


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yipes. My mare is doing something similar. I bought her in late September and I have no idea what kind of horses she was with at that time. She isn't very big in the belly, but more so than usual. She is producing a yellowish looking liquid from her slowly enlarging teats. But, only if squeezed. (I reached under to feel if they were hot and maybe infected or something and I accidentally squirted some out). 

She hasn't been bred in at least 5 years. I don't know about before that. A pregnancy exam is really the only way to tell. Apparently there are other reasons they could produce milk. My vet said it could be a cyst on an ovary that creates hormone imbalances. It could also be a phantom pregnancy, but two separate vets seemed to have the opinion that this is pretty rare. 

A gelding can be a "rig", meaning he has a hidden testicle that wasn't removed during gelding.. or he was simply done improperly and things were missed. Thats also rare too though I believe.

I'm waiting for a WeeFoal pregnancy test to arrive. Its less expensive than a vet exam, and you always run at least a slight risk every time the vet palpates. Of course an ultrasound is best.


----------



## Pammy (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you found out if she is pregnant???


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You need to have a vet check her but she may just be a gurnsey :lol: We have a milker mare. Her last foal was born over 2 years ago and she still lactates. It seems to flow more when she is in season. Just keep an eye on it and if the fluid turns yellow, puss like and or there is heat in the bag she will need some vet care (possible mastitis). Otherwise just watch your shoes when tacking her up :wink:


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

we had a "gelding" at the farm where i rode a few years back who ended up being a stallion (he wasnt gelded properly) . . . i would have an ultrasound done just in case . . . we had a family end up with a foal that was totaly unexpected


----------



## lizard13 (Aug 25, 2008)

*lol*

My gelding does the whole service but only for one mare and he most definately completely cut i had him checked 
I had teh same problem with all three o my mares this year and my vet was clueless so please let me know i yours has any ideas


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

A mare i used to ride did this - she had what the owner called as Phantom Pregnancies


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, is this thread really from 2008? I had a mare who was never around a male horse at all and she produced milk and was not preggers. I was 12 at the time, so tried to milk her to get rid of it, which of course made more come in. It was really weird because I would milk her and leave it for the dogs to drink and the mare would drink her own milk. I eventually quite milking her and she dried up, lol.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

There are geldings who are "proud cut." There's a small mass on the testicular cord, whatever you call it, above the testicles. Normally, the vet will cut above the massed tissue, which produces testosterone. In the case of a proud cut gelding, the vet will cut below the tissue and leave it there. Thus, you have a gelding with testosterone so they act like a stallion, but they cannot reproduce. We believe my pony may be proud cut, they poor guy tried mounting a TB mare! :lol:


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Heh I found this while trying to find the thread about Drumrunner's pregnant gelding... Where is it? lol 

No post saying if the mare was preggers or not


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

mystykat said:


> Heh I found this while trying to find the thread about Drumrunner's pregnant gelding... Where is it? lol
> 
> No post saying if the mare was preggers or not


I think it got removed yesterday, no clue why. It is gone now...:?


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah, that's too bad. Those crafty girls, it gave me quite the chuckle  I wanted to have a little re-read to brighten my day!


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i wanna know what happened now I'm left in suspense


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow that is an old thread to pop up.njust gonna throw in some two cents as this got me going. The mare probably was having a false pregnancy or a hormone imbalance. I've had a proud cut gelding, the poor guy. Lol.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

my friend had a proud cut gelding, they sent him and their mare ouut to the pasture for winter, brought her home in spring and a couple weeks later there was colt at her side! then it died a couple months later


----------

